# Sawing up big white oak



## oldsaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, we got a break in the weather and finally got to the big oak. Funny how pictures never do anything justice. The original picture looked a bit more manageable.







That's me.






We started at the top. The tree had fallen along a shallow ditch and over the road. The top of the tree had already been cleaned up.






Warm and humid that day. Went through two gallons of water. I've got to get back into shape.






Getting the log off of the root ball. 






42" bar, and used all of it.






Split the log to get it down to a manageable size. The small slab was still big enough to take out the winch. Going to have to mill it down on site.

mark


----------



## Backwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

You got to love those challenges. 
Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Nikko (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome tree - sure would like to partake in the dissection of one of those..

Nikko


----------



## rbtree (Jun 11, 2008)

Beautious!!!


----------



## dustytools (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice log Mark! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 11, 2008)

wow looks like the tree got hit by a car in its life some water damage tom trees


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 11, 2008)

Mark,

That's gonna be a beauty! Keep em coming.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## woodshop (Jun 11, 2008)

oldsaw said:


>



Wow... I can tell from the way these rings are growing that you have some beautiful stuff inside that first log. Very nice... even though I am up to my ears in oak at this point, this is premium stuff, and I wouldn't turn it down for nothing. I'd like to see a flatsawn board from the outer 12 inches of that log in the pic above once it's been dried and run through a planer. I'm telling you that if it dries without defects, it will be premium stuff. 

Thanks


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jun 12, 2008)

dustytools said:


> Nice log Mark! Keep the pictures coming.



+1


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 14, 2008)

We got it loaded on the trailer today. There is some unbelievable ray patterns in it, it is going to be fun to open it up.

Mark


----------



## AndyR (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks like some fantastic wood!
A couple of questions for you:
1.Did you freehand rip that first log?
2.How do you like that blue-handled aluminum peavy? I am in need of one and am not sure if I want to forge out a hook and bracket out of some old leaf spring and try to make one, or if it would be better to skip all the effort. That handle looks like it would be much stroger than a wooden one.

Thanks-I kind of like looking at pictures of other people workin' hard...
Andy


----------



## deeker (Jun 15, 2008)

Great pics, Mark. Lots of work.

Kevin


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Paging Treeco,

Idiot alert.


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 27, 2008)

AndyR said:


> That looks like some fantastic wood!
> A couple of questions for you:
> 1.Did you freehand rip that first log?
> 2.How do you like that blue-handled aluminum peavy? I am in need of one and am not sure if I want to forge out a hook and bracket out of some old leaf spring and try to make one, or if it would be better to skip all the effort. That handle looks like it would be much stroger than a wooden one.
> ...



Yeah, my first attempt at a freehand rip that long. Did okay.

The LogRite, I love it. It bites when my regular one won't. I abuse it when I can, don't worry about the handle. It's a 60".

Mark


----------



## Mike Van (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice work Mark - I'm always amazed how one of these trees can stand so long, live through so many storms, then the wind hits it just right & that's all she wrote -


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike Van said:


> Nice work Mark - I'm always amazed how one of these trees can stand so long, live through so many storms, then the wind hits it just right & that's all she wrote -



Trees that big in open turf are okay. This one was on the edge of a steep slope into a shallow ditch...full of water. The situation wasn't the best. However, a log that big makes you think a lot before you do anything in "not flat" terrain.

Mark


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Jun 28, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Wow... I can tell from the way these rings are growing that you have some beautiful stuff inside that first log. Very nice... even though I am up to my ears in oak at this point, this is premium stuff, and I wouldn't turn it down for nothing. I'd like to see a flatsawn board from the outer 12 inches of that log in the pic above once it's been dried and run through a planer. I'm telling you that if it dries without defects, it will be premium stuff.
> 
> Thanks





Amen to that woodshop......that oak looks like it will have some amazing figure......what a beautiful thing! Hopefully I can come across some like that!


----------



## slabmaster (Jun 28, 2008)

This hot weather makes it rough,but that oak looks well worth the effort.Good luck with it.


----------

